# Hannibal Pool still the best



## Jim Silvania (May 31, 2010)

Spent this past Father's Day Weekend with youngest son, fishing the Hannibal Pool, with outstanding results Sat but less spectacular on Sunday because of the rain & wind, but what a mixed bag, more hybrid strippers than ever all around 2-5 lbs, saugers, a ton of nice channel cats, two flatheads that were 12-15 lbs and a couple nice smallmouths.


----------



## look111 (May 3, 2012)

very nice fish!! could the last one possibly be a true striper? keep them coming.


----------



## SamiFish (Apr 24, 2013)

Jim Silvania said:


> Spent this past Father's Day Weekend with youngest son, fishing the Hannibal Pool, with outstanding results Sat but less spectacular on Sunday because of the rain & wind, but what a mixed bag, more hybrid strippers than ever all around 2-5 lbs, saugers, a ton of nice channel cats, two flatheads that were 12-15 lbs and a couple nice smallmouths.


nice! sounds like a great time for father's day.

i've fished the little miami pretty exclusively but with water levels up, temperatures down (they opened up the gate at east fork) and the LMR looking like yoohoo, i've been thinking about breaking in that surf rod and trying the ohio.

where's hannibal pool and is it readily fishable from the bank? thanks!


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

SamiFish said:


> nice! sounds like a great time for father's day.
> 
> i've fished the little miami pretty exclusively but with water levels up, temperatures down (they opened up the gate at east fork) and the LMR looking like yoohoo, i've been thinking about breaking in that surf rod and trying the ohio.
> 
> where's hannibal pool and is it readily fishable from the bank? thanks!


Hannibal pool is between the Hannibal dam and the pike island dam. Also referred to as the Wheeling pool. Lots of shoreline access off of rt.7. The creeks in the lower end of the pool around Powhatan are also good.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SamiFish (Apr 24, 2013)

Bad Bub said:


> Hannibal pool is between the Hannibal dam and the pike island dam. Also referred to as the Wheeling pool. Lots of shoreline access off of rt.7. The creeks in the lower end of the pool around Powhatan are also good.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Cool thanks! Appreciate the help


----------



## BIGTCAT'N (Apr 12, 2006)

Great post! I have been fishing below Cincy with very little success due to commercial harvest. Are there any good campgrounds close to Hannibal and a decent boat launch location would be great........... Thanks, Tom


----------

